# Where were you 20 years ago, tonight?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I was planted firmly on the couch in the TV Room at the "old house" next to my dad, watching Frankie Viola and the Minnesota Twins defeat the St. Louis Cardinals 4-2 in game 7 of the World Series.

I can barely remember it - I was eight years old and in second grade - but I can clearly recall the end of the game, the final ground ball to Gaetti, and then jumping up and down shouting, waving a Twins pennant over my head. I remember going to school the next day with a Twins batting helmet on, and everyone else was sporting Twins shirts and caps. The teachers even let us wear our caps in class!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

On the couch in Chicago where I was going to school. All my roommates wishing their teams were in it!!!!!!!
Having a blast!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It was awesome, hanging out with a bunch of friends the tension down the stretch was unbelievable. We party all night at XXXX! :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I was leavin turds in my diaper at the ripe old age of 7 months and change.

I showed up 3 days before opening day. They'd never have pulled it off without me


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Los Angles Metro....


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

wel i dont remember , but my daddy said i was 1 1/2 years old and i was out hunting in a barley field loaded with honkers and freshly migrated northern greenies!!! j/k i dont remember i was seriously 1 yr old.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was 7 and i fell asleep before the game was over!!! My dad woke me up to tell me they won and i wached many times on highlights.
The next day my whole 2nd grade class got twins cookies. and i think we replayed the gaetti to herbek play 1000 times at recess for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

whooping it up as a college sophomore in F/M...it was awesome!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Nick 
I as well was sitting in the livingroom of the old house cursing Frank Viola as they beat the Cardinals in game 7 of the world series.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Fox -

How is it that we end up cheering for Polar Opposites? 
Good luck with FIU this weekend, LOL.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Nick, you're signature makes me wanna uke:

Oh yea, I was 3 1/2 years old at the time plotting a way to burn all them soon to be stupid a$$ Wheaties boxes that found their way into our house. 
(mom's a big Twins fan):roll: 
When we would run outta Charmin, them **** hankies weren't so bad either.

(NO rematch for us next season either by the way.) :******:

Thought I'd check in say hi anyway. 
:beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

bandman said:


> Nick, you're signature makes me wanna uke:
> 
> Oh yea, I was 3 1/2 years old at the time plotting a way to burn all them soon to be stupid a$$ Wheaties boxes that found their way into our house.
> (mom's a big Twins fan):roll:
> ...


Not bitter at all, are ya band? :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Twins fans are way up on my a$$ so I have to "try" and take a few cheap shots given the opportunity. 8)


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Just getting back to Omaha after a trip back to NoDak for hunting.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

a MSU dorm room...not sure of the name as I didn't go there, but it was much easier to party there than the other Moorhead college I attended


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

My son and I were in Section 141, Row 10, Seats 7 & 8 for all 4 games of the 1987 series.

He was 8 then and it was back when we went to 15-20 games a year. I sent in for tickets for the lottery and that was the time when everyone that sent in got tickets because no one thought they would beat Detroit in the playoffs. It is always fun to say that we went to the first World Series game ever played indoors.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Twins fans are way up on my a$$ so I have to "try" and take a few cheap shots given the opportunity.


Is there a "broom" icon to reference this summer's interleague play? Sadly there isn't. (Broom!)


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

ha ha ha


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Nick

I think Tennesee sucks too


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Man I remember being just glued to the TV. I love Kent Herbeck he alway duck hunted in my home town and would come to are school and sign autographs and stuff. There is an artical about him twenty years later coming to Litchfield after game six to get away from the stress. Kinda neat to see this


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I was in Ohio, probably watching the series and hoping the Twins would close it out. Probably also plotting the demise of some form of game.

I was 24 years old then and a heck of a lot more spry than I am now. Time does go fast. Make the most of it.
Cheers, :beer: 
Dan


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

BCT in Ft Sill Oklahoma, most likley shining my Boots!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i wasnt even thought of yet. well maybe. thats only almost 3 years before i was born. maybe i was thought of. who knows.


----------

